# Hope they're caught soon...



## raynravyn (Sep 27, 2008)

Havoc is strictly an inside kitty these days. I bought him a mesh covered pen thing so he could go outside, but until this is stopped he will be in the house, safely behind a locked door. People make me sick, and very sad.... 

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2008/oct/1 ... ions_case/ :dis


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's hard to believe anyone could be that cruel. I would advise keeping Havoc in all the time. I think it's much safer in the long run. I hope those monsters get caught.


----------

